# British American Tobaco Company Product Range



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

My brother asked a friend of his that works at BAT when they gonna go the electronic way seeing that so many people are changing over to ecigs these days when he told him that they allready busy with that.

Here's a vid from BAT website
http://www.bat.com/group/sites/uk__9d9kcy.nsf/vwPagesWebLive/DO9DCGT9?opendocument&SKN=1

And here is the products they will be selling shortly in SA
http://uk.govype.com/range
http://www.intellicig.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Thanks @Hein510 

Very interesting indeed. 
Looked at the Vype and Intellicig product.

The disposable Vype looks very much like the Playboy disposable I tried a while back. It has the "squishy" feel. Too bad it didn't really deliver a nice hit. But great for portability. 

I'm still waiting for something this size with dripper flavour and throat hit - and easily interchangeable liquid. I think I am gonna wait a very long time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (22/3/14)

The problem with ecigs is the same problem every other portable electronic device has, the battery. Even if everything else is 10 years ahead of their time, battery technology is 20 years behin. We are using old, large and dangerous chemical electricity storage devices and don't really know how to improve them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cfm78910 (13/5/15)

Big Tobacco won't get another cent from me so BAT can keep their stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (13/5/15)

Was on Green Smoke for a time, and I must admit it was easy and handy for it size


----------



## cfm78910 (13/5/15)

Oooh, Green Smoke almost put me off vaping for life. Besides the generally poor performance for me the biggest issue with cigalikes was the size and weight of the things. It may look like a cigarette on steroids but it doesn't feel like a cigarette between your fingers or when hanging from your mouth. For me they are the worst of all worlds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/5/15)

If BAT is going the e-cigg way, then I believe we will be in a better position as vapers. The anti-e-cig lobbyists who are probably funded by big tobacco companies will eventually stop harassing the e-cig industry as it would harm the very companies that promoted the ant-e-cig campaign, like BAT, Philip Morris e.t.c

Double edged sword I say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (14/5/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> If BAT is going the e-cigg way, then I believe we will be in a better position as vapers. The anti-e-cig lobbyists who are probably funded by big tobacco companies will eventually stop harassing the e-cig industry as it would harm the very companies that promoted the ant-e-cig campaign, like BAT, Philip Morris e.t.c
> 
> Double edged sword I say


Good point. It just irritates me that first they do everything they can to kill off ecigs but now that they are realizing that's not going to happen they start making ecigs themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

